# filter vs powerhead?



## cclansman (Jan 29, 2007)

Which is a better option for improving the overall health of my tank? Also which would provide the best flow rates, i have $35 to spend since this is the cost of a fluval 305 which a guy is offering to sell to me.

What do you guys think? More filtration? More flow?


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Jul 9, 2008)

depends

What size filter and tank do you have now?

I think a 305 for $35 sounds like a deal to me


----------



## xspy (Mar 29, 2008)

powerheads are dirt cheap. the fluval 305 is $149.99 new. Pick up the filter for the price, if it is suitable for your size tank. you can pick up a Powerhead for 12 bucks at drsfostersmith.com


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

You can always choose to run the filter without media if you decide you just want the flow. With the Fluval 305 you have the option of customizing it to your needs as they change. Really $35 for a canister filter is a deal I wouldn't pass up.


----------

